# Tyranny of Dragons



## X_Mythic (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone plan on DMing this one, cause if so I would like to be in on that.

If No one wants to DM, I will recruit 5 players after the Player handbook comes out.

-Thanks


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 11, 2014)

X_Mythic said:


> Does anyone plan on DMing this one, cause if so I would like to be in on that.
> 
> If No one wants to DM, I will recruit 5 players after the Player handbook comes out.
> 
> -Thanks




Not planning to DM this, but I would be interested in being a player in this storyline.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 11, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> Not planning to DM this, but I would be interested in being a player in this storyline.



Id really rather NOT DM this either, but i will if i have too


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been playing in a couple of play by post games and would love to give DMing one a try, but there would be some large caveats:



While I am happy to purchase the adventure, I don't really want to commit to the large cost of the core rulebooks as well for an online game that may fizzle out or not even get off the ground, as I would get zero use from them otherwise. I have had no luck getting a regular D&D game together offline.



Hence we would be using Basic rules only (I'm led to believe you can in fact run HotDQ just with Basic and the .pdf monster/magic item list).



My knowledge of Forgotten Realms is based entirely on the Baldur's Gate games and an old 3rd ed campaign guide, so I know nothing of the the 4th ed changes (i.e. post-Spellplague); so I would want to tweak the setting to this era (may have PC repercussions e.g. no Dragonborn, Warlocks etc. - although none of this is in Basic anyway)



Although I have been a dungeon master before, I've never run a play by post game 

I think what I'm trying to say is - yes, I'd be interested in DMing this, but there is probably a much better person out there to do it. But if you're desperate...


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 21, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> I think what I'm trying to say is - yes, I'd be interested in DMing this, but there is probably a much better person out there to do it. But if you're desperate...



IMO, not a problem. My only question is would you be okay if I used MY PHB to make my character?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 21, 2014)

X_Mythic said:


> IMO, not a problem. My only question is would you be okay if I used MY PHB to make my character?




I'd be perfectly ok with that provided it's a pre-4th ed class/race, and of course you would have to provide a fairly detailed character sheet for me (also Druid/Bard spells, for example)..


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 21, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> I'd be perfectly ok with that provided it's a pre-4th ed class/race, and of course you would have to provide a fairly detailed character sheet for me (also Druid/Bard spells, for example)..



I was thinking High Rlf fighter, so only one cantrip that i get from my race and the rest is strait forward.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 21, 2014)

I would be interested in playing. I'm currently playing a cleric in another game so I'd rather not play one here just to get a different experience but I'm willing to play whatever class is needed. 
 If we're going Basic, maybe a wood elf rogue or possibly a dwarven mage. Something unusual.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 23, 2014)

mips42 said:


> I would be interested in playing. I'm currently playing a cleric in another game so I'd rather not play one here just to get a different experience but I'm willing to play whatever class is needed.
> If we're going Basic, maybe a wood elf rogue or possibly a dwarven mage. Something unusual.




My IRL group decided to run this one, in which i am playing a Human Paladin, so I could play any other class besides that so i could go cleric so we had a healer.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 26, 2014)

So if I give you a detailed character sheet a human druid would be ok?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 26, 2014)

That would be fine with me


----------



## epicbob (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't have the adventure modules but if you need an extra player, I'm willing to join. I have the player's handbook so far and I've built a few characters for practice.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been absent from the boards for a while, but I'm back now in hopes of finding a 5th edition game to break in. Sign me up! I'll jump in head first with a cleric, if it's ok. Probably a dwarf, since dwarves are, you know, better than everyone else. 


-IG

EDIT: After a better review of the thread I see that someone else has already called Cleric. In that case, I'll go with whatever's left over if there's still room in the group, and if you'll have me. Thanks for being willing to give this one a go!     -ig


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 26, 2014)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like this is starting to come together!

So just to do a roll-call, we have:



X_Mythic
Li Shenron
mips42
dream66
epicbob
industrygothica

If we're all still in then and happy for me to DM this then shall we call this a full game and get some characters rolled? I wouldn't want more than six players for my first attempt at play by post .

I know a few people have bandied around character ideas but I don't think anyone's 100% settled on race/class yet. I'll leave it up to you to sort out a balanced party.

Just to recap, as the game will be set in 'early 3rd ed' FR so: no Warlocks, Dragonborn, Tieflings (i.e. nothing not in the ye olde 3.0 edition PHB) - this is more for my sake as I'll be using an old 3rd ed Forgotten Realms campaign guide to help with background on this.

I'm happy for people to use 'full PHB' races and classes but they'll have to give me a lot of info about non-Basic races/classes/spells (and be patient if I ask questions!). I don't really want to use Feats as this will be another non-Basic thing for me to track.

Oh, and I suppose I had better get Hoard of the Dragon Queen...

Edit: Couple of other points - I'm happy with point buy, standard array or rolling for stats. And I'll use 'milestone' levelling instead of XP. Might tweak the milestones a bit as I've heard that this adventure is pretty rough at level 1...!


----------



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, getting the adventure would be good. 

Erevan[sblock]

```
Name: Erevan Meliamne
Sex: M Race: Wood Elf Class/Level: Fighter 1
Alignment: CN Size: M 
Init +3; Senses Darkvision 60ft; Passive Perception 13

DEFENSE
AC 16 (+3 armor, +3 dex)
HP 20 (1d10 +2 Con)
Saves: Str (+2), Con (+4)
Special Defenses

OFFENSE
Spd 35ft
Melee Arming sword (scimitar) 5ft, one target ((1d6+5 Slashing)
Ranged Longbow +5 (1d8+3 Piercing)

STATISTICS
Str 10 (+0), Dex 17 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 9 (-1), Cha 13 (+2)

Traits: Never tell me the odds.
Ideal: I am loyal to my friends, not ideals. Everyone else can sail the river styx.
Bond: Some I loved died because of a mistake I made. It won't happen again.
Flaw: I am easily enticed by the promise of information.

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
+5 @ (dex) Acrobatics
-1 0 (wis) Animal Handling
+1 0 (int) Arcana
+0 0 (str) Athletics
+4 @ (cha) Deception
+1 0 (int) History
+1 @ (wis) Insight
+2 0 (cha) Intimidation
+1 0 (int) Investigation
-1 0 (wis) Medicine
+1 0 (int) Nature
+1 @ (wis) Perception
+2 0 (cha) Performance
+2 0 (cha) Persuasion
+1 0 (int) Religion
+3 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+5 @ (dex) Stealth
-1 0 (wis) Survival

Languages: Common, Elvish, Thieves cant

Racial Abilities: 
-Darkvision 60'
-Trained in perception
-Advantage on save v. charm
-Immune to magical sleep
-You can attempt to hide even in light cover.

Background Abilities:
-Specialty=Smuggler
-Criminal contact

Class features:
- Dueling style +2 to damage while wielding no other weapons
- Second wind: use a bonus action on your turn to regain 1d10 hp per fighter level once per short rest.
- Actions Surge

Combat Gear:
Leather armor
Small steel shield
Arming sword
Longbow
arrows

Other Gear:
Set of Dice
Crowbar
Dark clothes
Belt pouch
>Diplomats pack
small chest
2 map cases
Set of Fine clothes
Quill & Ink
Lamp & 2 flasks oil
5 days rations
Tinderbox
Waterskin
50' rope
Letter to a party where a murder took place.

Money: 10gp

Description: 5' 6", green-copper skin, brown eys and black hair with a puckered scar on his left cheek.

History:
I didn't start out to be a criminal. But, then, who does? My family was powerful and used my talents to trade in secrets and 'obtaining' items wherever and from whoever they could. It got to the point where I enjoyed the thrill and the challenge.
 Then I met Althea. The daughter of a wealthy merchant I was supposed to be spying on to steal a valuable statuette. We met several times and found that we liked each others' company. I guess humans would call it 'dating'.
 Then the news came down that the merchant was going to be hosting a grand costume ball. I was to attend, steal the statuette and replace it with a false plaster replica. I never expected it was a trap.
 I attended in my finest clothes, wined and wooed as I was expected and danced with Althea as often as I could. During the ball I slipped into the room where the statuette was kept and replaced it with the false one and went to make my escape.
 Back in the ballroom, I was accosted by guards and began to fight my way out.
 During the fray, Althea was struck by a stray arrow.
 I was captured and thrown in a cage where I was beaten and given a scar across my left cheek as a reminder of past wrongs.
 Once I was released, I learned that Althea had died of her wounds. I left the 'family business' that day and keep the ball invitation to this day as a reminder of arrogance and carelessness.
 Lately, though, there's been a vision during meditation. A simple sign saying "Greenest". I feel a pull to find this place, and perhaps redemption.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## epicbob (Aug 26, 2014)

If rolling for stats is used, I would recommend rolling up one array of stats that will be shared by every player. Mostly to avoid imbalances within the party.

As for classes, I'd like to play a Sorcerer. I've been meaning to try spellcasters for a while, now.

Edit : Forgot to ask; do we send you a copy of our character sheet or do we post it in this topic like mips42 just did?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 27, 2014)

I was last to the party, so I'll wait on character selection and take whatever's needed to fill out the group. If no one objects, I'd rather just use the form-fillable pdf at Wizard's, and upload it as an attachment in an RG thread. Seems simpler.  Also, if it comes to a vote, my choice is to use the 8 10 12 13 14 15 array. Or one common set of rolled numbers, that's a nice touch.


-IG


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 27, 2014)

[sblock]

```
Kerri Greycastle

Female Human(Chondathan) Outlander Druid 1
5'2" 152 lbs.; Hair: Black; Eyes: Green
AL: N; Lang: Common, Druidic, Elven, Goblin
Personality: I'm always picking things up, absently fiddling with them, and sometimes, accidentally, breaking them.
Ideal: Change; Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it.
Bond: An injury to the unspoiled wilderness of my home is an injury to me.
Flaw: I am slow to trust member of other races, tribes, and societies.

Str: 10(+0) Dex: 14(+2) Con: 15(+2) Int(S): 12(+1) Wis(S): 16(+3) Cha: 8(-1)
Size: M; Speed: 30; AC: 13; Init: +2; HP: 10/10; Hit Dice: 1d8; Passive Wisdom: 13;

Attacks: Scimitar +4 melee (1d6+2 slashing), 

Proficiency(+2): Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields, Clubs, daggers, darts, javelins, maces, quarterstaffs, scimitars, sickles, slings, spears, Herbalism kit, drum,

Skills:  Animal Handling, Athletics, Nature, Survival

Druid Features: Druidic Language, Spellcasting


Background Feature:
Wanderer: You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you.  In addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth.

Equipment:
a wooden shield
a scimitar
leather armor
an explorer's pack
	backpack
	bedroll
	mess kit
	tinderbox
	10 torches
	10 days rations
	waterskin
	50 ft hemp rope
druidic focus
A staff
a hunting trap
a trophy from an animal she killed, (antlers in her hair)
a set of traveler's clothes, 
a belt pouch containing 10gp
bright green feather


Spellcasting:
Cantrips
Druidcraft
Poison Spray

1st
Animal Friendship
Entangle
Healing Word
Thunderwave
```
[/sblock]

Haven't got backstory all up yet but here's the stats.   Druidcraft and Entangle are in the Horde of the dragon queen web suppliment, and I think all other spells are in basic.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 27, 2014)

mips42 and dream66 - have you used the standard array, or rolled stats? If you've gone for standard array then perhaps everyone should follow suit to ensure balance?

By all means post all of the characters in this thread.

So far I think we've got a sorceror, druid, and fighter covering the arcane, divine, and stabby roles.

The adventure is released over here in the UK tomorrow and has been pre-ordered!


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 27, 2014)

I used standard array 15, 14, 13,12, 10, 8.  Then plus one from human


----------



## mips42 (Aug 27, 2014)

I also used the standard array and then added from Elf.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 27, 2014)

OK - standard array for everyone then?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 27, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> OK - standard array for everyone then?




Sounds beautiful.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 27, 2014)

Standard it is. Now, is there a guideline for character sheet submission? Or do I just post it here like everyone else did?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 27, 2014)

Posting in thread will do nicely.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 28, 2014)

The formatting is a little clunky but it should do the job.

[sblock=Robert Weaving]
Name_______ : Robert Weaving
Alignment__ : Lawful Neutral

Class______ : Sorcerer Lv. 2
Race_______ : Human
Experience_ : 300 / 900

Proficiency  : +2

STATS                
=====                
Strength___    : 13 (+1)
Dexterity__   : 15 (+2)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 11 (+1)
Wisdom_____      :  9 (-1)
Charisma___    : 16 (+3)

Armor Class : 12
Initiative_  : +2
Speed______       : 30 ft.
Hit Points_  : 13

SAVING THROWS
=============
Strength___    : 1
Dexterity__   : 2
Constitution: 4*
Intelligence: 1
Wisdom_____      : -1
Charisma___    : 5*

SKILLS
======
Acrobatics_____      (Dex) : +2    
Animal Handling (Cha) : +3    
Arcana_________          (Int) : +3*    
Athletics______       (Str) : +1
Deception______       (Cha) : +5*    
History________         (Int) : +1
Insight________         (Wis) : -1
Intimidation___    (Cha) : +5*
Investigation__   (Int) : +1
Medicine_______        (Wis) : -1
Nature_________          (Int) : +1
Perception_____      (Wis) : -1
Performance____     (Cha) : +3
Persuasion_____      (Cha) : +3
Religion_______        (Int) : +1
Sleight of Hand (Dex) : +4*
Stealth________         (Dex) : +2
Survival_______        (Wis) : -1

EQUIPMENT
=========
Weapon______        Attack        Damage        Properties        
======______        ======        ======        ==========            
Quarterstaff    +3____        1d6+1_        Versatile (1d8)
Dagger______        +3____        1d4+1_        Finesse, light, thrown (range 20/60)

Armor____        Armor Class    Stealth
=====____        ===========    =======
Unarmored    10 + dex    __ -

Gear__________________            Weight
====__________________            ======
Fine clothes___________        6 lb.
Disguise kit___________        3 lb.
Marked cards___________        -
Arcane focus crystal___    1 lb.
Quarterstaff___________        4 lb.
2 daggers______________        2 lb.
10 days of rations____    20 lb.
10 torches____________        10 lb.
Pouch (0.3/6 lb.)______    1.3 lb.
Backpack (26.5/30 lb.)    31.5 lb.
-Crowbar_______________        5 lb.
-Hammer________________            3 lb.
-10 pitons_____________        2.5 lb.
-Tinderbox_____________        1 lb.
-Waterskin (water)_____    5 lb.
-50 ft. hempen rope___    10 lb.

Total_________________            78.8 lb.

Capacity_____________        195 lb.

MONEY
=====
PP : 0
GP : 15
SP : 0
CP : 0

SPELLS
======
Spells known     : 2
Save DC_____     : 13
Attack______         : 5
Sorc. Points : 0/2

Cantrips_________        Level 1 (4)
========_________        =======    
-Ray of Frost____        -Sleep
-Poison Spray____        -Mage Armor
-True Strike_____ -Witch Bolt
-Prestidigitation

BACKGROUND
==========
Charlatan :
-Proficient with Deception and Sleight of Hand skills.
-Proficient with disguise kit and forgery kit.
-False Identity

Languages :
-Common
-Elven

RACIAL FEATURES
===============
Human :
-All ability scores +1.
-One free language.

CLASS FEATURES
==============
Sorcerer :
-Hit points 1d6
-Proficient with daggers, darts, slings, quarterstaffs and light crossbows.
-Proficient with Constitution and Charisma saving throws.
-Proficient with two skills (Arcana and Intimidation).
-Spellcasting.

Sorcerous origin (Wild):
-Wild magic surge : When casting a spell of level 1 or higher, roll 1d20. If 1, roll on table for random effect. Effects can be vetoed by DM.
-Tides of Chaos : Gain advantage on an attack roll, ability check or saving throw. Requires either a long rest or, when casting a spell of level 1 or higher, a 1d20 roll. If 1, Tides of Chaos can be used again.

Font of Magic :
-Gain one Sorcery point per level to add bonuses to spells.
-Flexible Casting : Trade sorcery points for extra spell slots or vice versa.

PERSONALITY
===========
Trait: I'm a born gambler who can't resist taking a risk for a potential pay-off.

Ideals: Fairness. I never target people who can't afford to lose a few coins.

Bonds: Me and my family were members of the Cult of the Dragon, until our rivals in the cult arranged to wipe us out. Though they  slaughtered my kin, I survived--but they think I'm dead, and now  is my chance for vengeance! My hit list consists of three names: A  human cultist named Frulam Mondath, a half-orc named Bog Luck, and a  half-dragon named Rezmir. I have arrived in Greenest, knowing it's the  next on the cult's list of targets.

Flaws: I can't resist swindling people who are more powerful than me.[/sblock][sblock=Level 2 HP]Level 2 hit points increase: 1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3

Since I rolled a 1, I get 3+2, meaning +5 HP[/sblock]

 Edit : I just thought of something. How do we handle dice rolls? Do we need an external dice roller or can we roll our own dice and just post the result?

Edit 2 : I added more details to the class features section. I had misread one of the abilities.


----------



## mips42 (Aug 28, 2014)

Usually you'd use an external dice roller like Invisible Castle and the post a hyperlink to the results so the GM can check them if desired.
Like so: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4621836/">1d20+3=9</a>
Of course, final decision is up to the GM.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 28, 2014)

Invisible Castle seems to be the dice roller of choice on these boards, so we'll go with that. 

Epicbob - you'll have to deal with wild surges at your end as I don't have the full PHB.


----------



## dream66_ (Aug 29, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Invisible Castle seems to be the dice roller of choice on these boards, so we'll go with that.
> 
> Epicbob - you'll have to deal with wild surges at your end as I don't have the full PHB.




Bit of Eye Strain, but you could use this to double check https://twitter.com/mikemearls/status/474675366381236224/photo/1


----------



## mips42 (Aug 29, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> Bit of Eye Strain, but you could use this to double check https://twitter.com/mikemearls/status/474675366381236224/photo/1




or this [sblock]
Wild Magic Surge
d100 Effect
01-02 Roll on this table at the start of each of your turns for
the next minute, ignoring this result on subsequent
rolls.

03-04 For the next minute, you can see any invisible creature
if you have line of sight to it.

05-06 A modron chosen and controlled by the DM appears
in an unoccupied space within 5 feet of you, then
disappears 1 minute later.

07-08 You cast fireball as a 3rd-level spell centered on
yourself.

09-10 You cast magic missile as a 5th-level spell.

11-12 Roll a d10. Your height changes by a number of inches
equal to the roll. If the roll is odd, you shrink. If the
roll is even, you grow.

13-14 You cast confusion centered on yourself.

15-16 For the next minute, you regain 5 hit points at the
start of each of your turns.

17-18 You grow a long beard made of feathers that remains
until you sneeze, at which point the feathers explode
out from your face.

19-20 You cast grease centered on yourself. 

21-22 Creatures have disadvantage on saving throws against
the next spell you cast in the next minute that involves
a saving throw.

23-24 Your skin turns a vibrant shade of blue. A remove curse
spell can end this effect.

25-26 An eye appears on your forehead for the next minute. 

27-28 For the next minute, all your spells with a casting time 
of 1 action have a casting time of 1 bonus action. 

29-30 You teleport up to 60 feet to an unoccupied space of 
your choice that you can see. 

31-32 You are transported to the Astral Plane until the within 10 feet of you for the next minute.

33-34 Maximize the damage of the next damaging spell you necrotic damage dealt.


35-36 Roll a d10. Your age changes by a number of years
equal to the roll. If the roll is odd, you get younger
(minimum 1 year old). If the roll is even, you get older.

37-38 1d6 flumphs controlled by the DM appear in unoccupied spaces
within 60ft of you and are frightened of you. They vanish after 1 minute 

39-40 You regain 2d10 hit points. 

41-42 You turn into a potted plant until the start of your
next turn. While a plant, you are incapacitated and
have vulnerability to all damage. If you drop to 0 hit
points, your pot breaks, and your form reverts.

43-44 For the next minute, you can teleport up to 20 ft as a bonus
action on each of your turns.

45-46 You cast levitate on yourself.

47-48 A unicorn controlled by the DM appears in a space
within 5 feet of you, then disappears 1 minute later.

49-50 You can’t speak for the next minute. Whenever you
try, pink bubbles float out of your mouth.

51-52 A spectral shield hovers near you for the next minute,
granting you a +2 bonus to AC and immunity to magic
missile.

53-54 You are immune to being intoxicated by alcohol for
the next 5d6 days.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 29, 2014)

Memories of Baldur's Gate and its Wild Surge chart...


88Cow falls from the sky on the target.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome, glad to see this is getting started! I just have a few things to add.

First, for all the players here is a link to a thread is bonds to help hook your character into the campaign, along with two alternate traits.

Dwarf, elf, halfling, human, dragonborn, gnome, half-elf, half-orc, tiefling

Barbarian, Bard, cleric druid, fighter, monk, paladin, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, warlock, wizard

Which of the above races and classes are unavailable to us to use as characters? If you wish i can break them down into subraces and archtypes for you also.

It looks like we have a human druid and a dwarf cleric so far, anything else i missed before i build my character?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm disallowing Warlock and Dragonborn as these are both either late 3.5 or 4th ed additions to D&D and I'll be running the game using an old 3.0ed Forgotten Realms Campaign book as reference i.e. it will be set pre-Spellplague. 

Everything else is up for grabs, you will have to be patient and work with me a bit for non-Basic classes, races, spells and archetypes.

I believe we have a sorceror floating around somewhere, a fighter, and a druid?

Edit: Those bonds look really interesting, and they have some great adventure/subplot hooks... I would ask that players don't duplicate one that someone else has taken (It would be very weird to have a party full of repentant ex-Gold Dragons, or six undercover Cult infiltrators...).


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 29, 2014)

sounds good! I'll wait till we have a full party till i pick my character

EDIT: also i know nothing about forgotten realms other than swordcoast, neverwinter, bauldergate, and waterdeep. Thanks you Neverwinter Nights. Anyway I may need some help picking out places for my character, depending on what i play.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 30, 2014)

X_M,

Looks like we're all that's left for character creation, and I think we're both waiting for the other to go first!

You said something about cleric before I did, so it's yours if you want it. If you go magic, I'll go might. Or vise-versa. You were here first, so out of respect for that I'd like for you to take your pick first. 

That, and I'm completely undid on what I want to play!


----------



## epicbob (Aug 30, 2014)

That link to the bonds looks interesting.

If it's ok with the DM, I want to take bond No. 9. The one where rival members of the cult wiped my family out and I am believed to be dead. It would work well with the False Identity feature of my background.

By the way, those bonds are for the Horde of the Dragon Queen module.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 30, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> X_M,
> 
> Looks like we're all that's left for character creation, and I think we're both waiting for the other to go first!
> 
> ...




looks like it, ill play a cleric, just gotta think about the details but it'l be fun.

other than 9, what backgrounds are people taking?


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 30, 2014)

5. You have heard rumors that your close childhood friend,a half-elf named Talis, has been kidnapped by a strange group of dragon cultists. Your investigations into the cult have led you to the town of Greenest. You must save her!

Ill take this one


----------



## SuperZero (Aug 30, 2014)

epicbob said:


> By the way, those bonds are for the Horde of the Dragon Queen module.




"Hoard of the Dragon Queen" is part of "Tyranny of Dragons;" ToD is a two-part (I believe?) series. The other adventure, "The Rise of Tiamat," isn't out yet.
(It's actually "Hoard," although in this case it makes sense either way. She does have both; her horde is hoarding her hoard. )


----------



## epicbob (Aug 30, 2014)

SuperZero said:


> "Hoard of the Dragon Queen" is part of "Tyranny of Dragons;" ToD is a two-part (I believe?) series. The other adventure, "The Rise of Tiamat," isn't out yet.
> (It's actually "Hoard," although in this case it makes sense either way. She does have both; her horde is hoarding her hoard. )




I see. I thought the topic's name was the module's title.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 30, 2014)

epicbob said:


> I see. I thought the topic's name was the module's title.



it was because they were in that module but they are for the whole campaign.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 31, 2014)

I had my character 98% complete.  Then I glitched and closed it without saving it.  fml.

Anyway, I'm going with a Moon Elf rogue from Silverymoon, urchin background. I'll go with bond #1 about the wandering monk saving my life.

Do you want a detailed character backstory, or do you just want the stats all nice and pretty so we can get on with it? I'm good either way.

Looking forward to getting this going.


-IG


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 31, 2014)

Once the stats are in place the back story can follow later. Just waiting on delivery of the adventure now!


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 31, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Once the stats are in place the back story can follow later. Just waiting on delivery of the adventure now!




Hi. Sorry for the delay, I am afraid I forgot about this thread...

I rolled up a PC too, I mean _literally_ rolled up. I rolled *everything* except class: race, subrace, background, traits/flaws/bonds, gender, name, surname, spells, equipment, trinket etc. I used the standard array as everyone, but rolled the ability scores order. Originally I would have also rolled class, but since I am late and I have to restrict myself to Basic, the only option I have left if I don't want to overlap with others is Wizard.

Needless to say, I got funky results  And as I totally expected, I rolled the lowest score to be Int. But I so believe this PC is going to work anyway.

The PC is ready, I will post it later today in your wanted format.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm happy with non Basic classes/race if you're happy to post enough info for me to use. We've already got a non Basic Druid & Sorceror on the go.


----------



## epicbob (Aug 31, 2014)

They took away the old 3e rule where the maximum spell level is limited by your Int score. So, even with a horrible score, you can always cast 9th level spells.

Besides that, the main downside will be a lower variety of prepared spells, somewhat weaker Save DCs and somewhat lower attacks modifiers.

It's not as bad as in 3e, overall.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 31, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> I'm happy with non Basic classes/race if you're happy to post enough info for me to use. We've already got a non Basic Druid & Sorceror on the go.




Yeah, but I don't have the PHB myself yet, that's why I am using only Basic material 



epicbob said:


> They took away the old 3e rule where the maximum spell level is limited by your Int score. So, even with a horrible score, you can always cast 9th level spells.
> 
> Besides that, the main downside will be a lower variety of prepared spells, somewhat weaker Save DCs and somewhat lower attacks modifiers.
> 
> It's not as bad as in 3e, overall.




I agree, that's why I am sure it will work.

Main downside: only 1 prepared spell until level 3! But I have cantrips and rituals to keep some variety.

Low DC is not that big of a deal. I rolled randomly the spells known, but 6 known spells at 1st level is a lot of them, and I ended up with _Sleep _and _Magic Missile_ which don't allow a ST or require an attack, so I am even fairly efficient at offensive spells after all!


----------



## epicbob (Aug 31, 2014)

Li Shenron said:


> I agree, that's why I am sure it will work.
> 
> Main downside: only 1 prepared spell until level 3! But I have cantrips and rituals to keep some variety.
> 
> Low DC is not that big of a deal. I rolled randomly the spells known, but 6 known spells at 1st level is a lot of them, and I ended up with _Sleep _and _Magic Missile_ which don't allow a ST or require an attack, so I am even fairly efficient at offensive spells after all!




So you have 8-9 Int? Ouch. On the bright side, your 3 starting Cantrips don't count against your prepared spells so you'll have up to 4 different spells at all times. It also helps that Cantrips actually matter, now.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 31, 2014)

Sh*t... I rolled 10 on the special bonds table


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Aug 31, 2014)

So a mighty gold dragon that's been punished by being forced into the body of an INT 8 wizard? Wow, you must have really p***ed Bahamut off.


----------



## X_Mythic (Aug 31, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> I had my character 98% complete.  Then I glitched and closed it without saving it.  fml.
> 
> 
> 
> -IG



yeah i had the same thing happen :'( ill work on it again and get it up tomorrow or tonight


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 31, 2014)

I tried to put together all that random stuff into her backstory... it's not that bad. A lot of details actually make sense, once I "connect the dots". Even her random name   Here she is:

[sblock]Name: Miri Dundragon
Race: Human, Tethyrian (female)
Class: Wizard 1
Background: Folk Hero
Alignment: Lawful Good
Size: medium
Speed: 30ft
Proficiency bonus: +2

Ability scores:
- Str 14 (+2)
- Dex 16 (+3)
- Con 13 (+1)
- Int 9 (-1)
- Wis 15 (+2)
- Cha 11 (+0)

Defenses:
- AC 13
- HP 7 (1d6 +1 Con)
- Hit dice; 1d6+1
- Saves Proficiencies: Intelligence (+1), Wisdom (+4)
- Initiative: +3
- Passive perception: 13

Traits: "When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way"; "I judge people by their actions, not their words"
Ideal: "Respect. People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect (Good)"
Bond: "You have a secret. You once were a gold dragon who served Bahamut. You were too proud and vain, to the point that Bahamut decided to teach you a lesson. You have been trapped in a weak, humanoid body, with your memories of your former life but a dim shadow. You remember only one thing with perfect clarity: Bahamut's command to go into the world and prove your devotion to the cause of good. If you prove worthy, on your death you will return to his side in your true form."
Flaw: "The people who knew me when I was young know my shameful secret, so I can never go home again"

Weapon Proficiencies: dagger, darts, sling, quarterstaff, light crossbow
Skills Proficiencies: Animal Handling (+4), Insight (+4), Medicine (+4), Survival (+4)
Tools Proficiencies: Vehicles (land), Weaver's Tools
Language Proficiencies: Common, Halfling

Background Feature: Rustic Hospitality
Defining Event: "I stole from a corrupt merchant to help the poor"

Class features: spellcasting, arcane recovery (1 slot), ritual casting
Spells prepared: 1
Slots per day: (1st level) 2
Spells DC: 9
Spells attack: +1
Arcane focus: crystal

Cantrips known: Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Poison Spray
Spells known: (1st level) Burning Hands, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Identify, Magic Missile, Sleep
Rituals known: Identify

Equipment:
- common clothes
- quarterstaff (attack +4, dmg 1d6+2, versatile 1d8+2)
- crystal (arcane focus)
- spellbook
- scholar's pack (backpack, book of lore, bottle of ink, ink pen, 10 parchment sheets, bag of sand, small knife)
- weaver's tools
- shovel
- iron pot
- belt pouch
- trinket (an old divination card bearing your likeness)
- 10gp

Current lifestyle: poor (2sp/day)

Description: 5' 6", 170lb, fair skin, brown straight long hair (usually braided), blue eyes.

History: 

Born in the countryside around Nashkel in the Sword Coast from unknown parents, Miri spent her childhood living in an orphanage operated with the support of the local temple of Helm. As a youngster, she was set to earn her living as a weaver's apprentice. Unfortunately her patron was an evil halfling man of malign greed, who not only ran his business ruthlessly, but was also a usurer, causing widespread suffering among families in debts. Despite her intentions on serving her master dutifully, Miri slowly realized his true nature, but founding it impossible to recur to the law, she began to secretly forge his accounts and pilfer from the shop's vault in order to repay back his victims. When the weaver discovered her, he publicly ashamed her and got her arrested; the local people couldn't challenge the law to help her, but managed her escape from the city prison. Unfortunately, she is still wanted in Nashkel and can never go back.

Miri knows she's not the brightest. But when she was still a little girl, a gypsy woman from a travelling caravan found an interest in her, and invited her for some small fortunetelling. When offered a deck of tarot cards to pick from, Miri drew "The Magician" card, only to found that the character depicted looked precisely like herself. Since that time, and despite everyone's opinion against, she's been stubbornly convinced she should become a wizard, and nothing ever made her desist. Her kind and gentle demeanors have earned them at different times her arcane crystal focus she carries as a pendant, her first spellbook, and the teaching of her few known spells, as gifts by a variety of individuals. She still carries that tarot card with her all the time.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is Renestrae, the urchin with a twist.  Rather than try to format a code block, I'm just uploading a .pdf of the character sheet. Let me know if you'd like it typed out in a spoiler block instead.


-IG


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 1, 2014)

Updated Kerri's character sheet, now has background, Bond 8 and cleaned for readablity

[sblock=Kerri Greycastle]

Female Human(Chondathan) Outlander _Druid_ 1
5'2" 152 lbs.; Hair: Black; Eyes: Green 
AL: N; Lang: Common, Druidic, Elven, Goblin

*Personality:* I'm always picking things up, absently fiddling with them, and sometimes, accidentally, breaking them. 
*Ideal:* Change; Life is like the seasons, in constant change, and we must change with it. 
*Bond:* The dragons destroyed everything you hold dear. They killed your family and destroyed your home. Now, with nothing but what you carry on your back and a horrid scar of the near fatal wounds you sustained in the attack, you seek revenge.
*Flaw:* I am slow to trust member of other races, tribes, and societies. 

*Str:* 10(+0) *Dex:* 14(+2) *Con:* 15(+2) *Int(S):* 12(+1) *Wis(S):* 16(+3) *Cha:* 8(-1) 
Size: M; Speed: 30; AC: 13; Init: +2; HP: 10/10; Hit Dice: 1d8; Passive Wisdom: 13; 

*Attacks:* Scimitar +4 melee (1d6+2 slashing), Poison Spray DC13 CON 1d20 poison damage, 10ft.

*Proficiency(+2):* Light Armor, Medium Armor, Shields, Clubs, daggers, darts, javelins, maces, quarterstaffs, scimitars, sickles, slings, spears, Herbalism kit, drum,

*Skills:* Animal Handling, Athletics, Nature, Survival 

*Druid Features:* Druidic Language, Spellcasting 

*Background Feature:* *Wanderer:* You have an excellent memory for maps and geography, and you can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements, and other features around you. In addition, you can find food and fresh water for yourself and up to five other people each day, provided that the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth. 

*Equipment: *

a wooden shield
a scimitar 
leather armor 
an explorer's pack 
	backpack 
	bedroll 
	mess kit 
	tinderbox 
	10 torches 
	10 days 
	rations 
	waterskin 
	50 ft hemp rope 
druidic focus 
A staff 
a hunting trap 
a trophy from an animal she killed, (antlers in her hair) 
a set of traveler's clothes, 
a belt pouch containing 10gp 
bright green feather 

*Spellcasting:* +5 DC13  

_Cantrips_ 
	Druidcraft "various effects"
	Poison Spray "DC13 CON; 1d12 poison dmg; 10ft range"

_1st_ 2/2
	Animal Friendship "DC13 WIS; charm animal; 24hrs"
	Entangle "DC13 STR; 20ft square restrained; Conc, 1min; 90ft range"
	Healing Word "heal 1d4+3; 60ft range"
	Thunderwave DC13 CON half; 2d8 thunder dmg, 10ft. push; 15ft cube close blast"

Kerri was raisied by her mother, Esvele Greycastle, a wandering druid.  She never knew her father, and her mother refused to answer any questions about him.   They traveled the old groves and ancient forests, Kerri learning the old faith and the ways of druidcraft.   They seldom interacted with the civilized world her mother prefering to survive off the land.  Esvele passed on a distrust of civilization and of others.   When Kerri was 14 tragity struck, a red dragon attacked and destroyed the seculded grove they were staying in.   Esvele was killed and Kerri gravely injured.   It took Kerri 4 years to fully nurse herself back to health, all that she has to remember her mother by is a bright green feather her mother had worn in her hair, mysteriously untouched by flame.    Kerri has set out from her grove with a hatred of all dragons. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 1, 2014)

Alrighty, looks like we're getting there.

I'm going to run a very brief 'prologue' that will lead into HotDQ for a few reasons:

Will help me find my feet as a play by post DM and work out any kinks
The adventure hasn't arrived yet
When it does arrive, it will give me time to read over the opening chapters


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Alrighty, looks like we're getting there.
> 
> I'm going to run a very brief 'prologue' that will lead into HotDQ for a few reasons:
> 
> ...




D) HotDQ has jack for intro anyways "You're all on the road to Greenest when you see..."


----------



## X_Mythic (Sep 2, 2014)

dream66_ said:


> D) HotDQ has jack for intro anyways "You're all on the road to Greenest when you see..."




Yup, i was like, "Why am i even with these people" so an intro would be nice.

Anyway i got busy, i know what im doing for a character so i could RP it for the next day or so but i should be able to get an actual character up tomorrow some time


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 2, 2014)

And so it begins...!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-Dragon-Queen-Prologue&p=6373249#post6373249


----------



## X_Mythic (Sep 3, 2014)

honestly guys, as badly as i want to do this i dont think imma have time so im going to pull out now before it gets started.

Best of luck to each of you and good dragon hunting!


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2014)

X_M - That sucks man. Hopefully we'll see you around if things change.

Everyone else - Unfortunately, that puts us without a dedicated healer. Druids can heal, but it's hardly an effective druid if she spends all her time healing instead of doing druidy things. Ideas?


-IG


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 3, 2014)

No worries X_Mythic, you will always be welcome to leap back in at any point if you have time in the future. 

As far as healing goes for the group, some ideas:



Someone multiclasses into Cleric
Crafting of healing potions via Herbalism kit/proficiency
Mildly blatant addition of bonus healing potions into the adventure
Liberal use of Short Rests and spending of Hit Dice
Recruit another player who takes a class with healing

Or just play it and see how we get on. No idea how feasible it is for 5th edition parties to get by without a pure healer, but there will be five (or six) of you...


----------



## epicbob (Sep 4, 2014)

From what I've heard in regards to general D&D strategy, preventing damage is more efficient than healing it.

Although, the liberal use of short rests seems like a decent back-up plan.

If that doesn't work out, finding caches of healing potions should do it.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with bob.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 4, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> Everyone else - Unfortunately, that puts us without a dedicated healer. Druids can heal, but it's hardly an effective druid if she spends all her time healing instead of doing druidy things. Ideas?






Jimmy Disco T said:


> Or just play it and see how we get on. No idea how feasible it is for 5th edition parties to get by without a pure healer, but there will be five (or six) of you...




I say let's just go without a Cleric. You can keep the OOC thread open for someone else to join and fill the role (or X_Mythic to return). PbP games are always very slow, who knows how long it will take before we actually need magic healing.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm going to get just a little needy for a second, so you'll have to forgive me.

JDT, I was wondering if maybe you could edit the first post in the game thread with an sblock containing a cast of characters. It may just be my fragile mind, or all the 16 hour shifts I've been working, but I can't seem to keep up with who is playing who, or what character is what class, or really anything else for that matter.  That handy little reference tucked away on the very first post of the very first page would be a lifesaver for me.  And I'd be indebted to you forever.. 

I promise I'll try to stop being so needy in the future. 


-IG


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 5, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> I'm going to get just a little needy for a second, so you'll have to forgive me.
> 
> JDT, I was wondering if maybe you could edit the first post in the game thread with an sblock containing a cast of characters. It may just be my fragile mind, or all the 16 hour shifts I've been working, but I can't seem to keep up with who is playing who, or what character is what class, or really anything else for that matter.  That handy little reference tucked away on the very first post of the very first page would be a lifesaver for me.  And I'd be indebted to you forever..
> 
> ...




I've added a character list to the first post. Embarrassingly, I don't know what an sblock is, or how to do one. It's been so many years since I've been an active member of a forum (back in the 56k modem era...) that all of these new fanged buttons and things confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 6, 2014)

You write sblock inside a pair of brackets. After you inserted the contents, you write /sblock inside another pair of brackets.

Optionally, you can open with sblock=(insert text here).


----------



## mips42 (Sep 6, 2014)

There's a couple that I've found useful. Without spaces, there is [ sblock] [ /sblock], [ spoiler] [ /spoiler], and [ ooc] [ /ooc] at least.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 13, 2014)

Are you still looking for a replacement healer for your ToD campaign?  

I've got a CG Wood Elf Cleric of Sehanine Moonbow I've been working up for a HotDQ game.  He's a Cleric of the Knowledge domain who has been in seclusion (Hermit background) for the last few decades studying dragon lore (Dragon Scholar alternate background feature), but lately his meditations have been disturbed by strange waking dreams of devastation (bond 3), driving him out of his seclusion to seek out answers.  

I know you've already started, but I could have his character sheet up later today and jump into the adventure wherever you like.  I'm still working on getting a handle on his personality and mannerisms, but I can make up my mind pretty quickly if I need to.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 13, 2014)

Sounds good to me if everyone else is OK with this?


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Sounds good to me if everyone else is OK with this?




Cool with me.


-IG


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome!  I'll have Rolen up soon.  Okay if I just give you the link to his sheet on the Myth-Weavers site?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 13, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Welcome. Stay a while. Stay FOREVER!


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 13, 2014)

mips42 said:


> Welcome. Stay a while. Stay FOREVER!



Yeah....that's not creepy at all. 

Okay, I've got Rolen mostly finished...I just need to flesh out his personality a little more.  But I can work on that as I play.

His character sheet is here: http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=30534


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> Yeah....that's not creepy at all.
> 
> Okay, I've got Rolen mostly finished...I just need to flesh out his personality a little more.  But I can work on that as I play.
> 
> His character sheet is here: http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=30534




HEHE  It's a quote from a old video game that you probably never heard of.

Seriously, welcome to the game and thanks for picking up cleric.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 13, 2014)

mips42 said:


> HEHE  It's a quote from a old video game that you probably never heard of.
> 
> Seriously, welcome to the game and thanks for picking up cleric.



OMG.  Okay, after that line I HAD to look it up.  Turns out I actually played that game on my old C64 many, many eons ago.  I didn't remember the line, though, until I saw the little youtube video.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 13, 2014)

cool! I had both the c64 and Amiga version many years ago. dang that was a hard game.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 15, 2014)

I keep forgetting that stuff happens in here.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 16, 2014)

Hoard of the Dragon Queen has arrived courtesy of Amazon!  Now to read, digest, and think evil DM thoughts...


----------



## Jessic (Sep 17, 2014)

I just now found this post, so I may be too late, but if you guys need another player, I'd love to join. If not, enjoy your game.

I've finally finished reading the 5e PHB from cover to cover, and would be happy to play any class.

Let me know soon.

Thanks,

Jessic


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Jessic

We're full at six players I'm afraid, but if we have a player bow out in the future for whatever reason you're welcome to join.


----------



## Jessic (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds good - best of luck.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all


Just to let you know, I'm having a bit of a tricky time at the moment with family members on both sides of my family in two different hospitals for some fairly serious reasons. Posts from me may be a bit sporadic for the time being. Please stick with me though, I'm really encouraged by the level of enthusiasm and participation in my first play by post game!


----------



## mips42 (Sep 20, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm having a bit of a tricky time at the moment with family members on both sides of my family in two different hospitals for some fairly serious reasons. Posts from me may be a bit sporadic for the time being. Please stick with me though, I'm really encouraged by the level of enthusiasm and participation in my first play by post game!



  Oh dear. Do what you need to do and I hope all goes as well as it can. Best wishes and good vibes for you and yours.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 20, 2014)

yes, Much positive energy to you an yours.  

Do what you need to do and we'll talk amoungst ourselves, I'm sure Rolen and Kerri can fill pages of awkwardness and never say anything of value.

And not to say anything about this exact game, but I do want to say don't take it personally or even as a reflection of anything if your game dies, this one or any other.   Play by post games are notoriously fragile, keeping one alive is just a sheer thing of luck


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol what dream said.

FYI - I'm on the road right now, will post in game thread tonight when I have more time.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 23, 2014)

JDT- I can't speak for everyone, but as for me... if there's an instance where you need a specific roll from me, such as the STR check you just called for Erevan's grapple, I'd be happy to have you make the roll for me in the interest of saving time. I ran a pbp game here for close to five years, and that's the way we did it and it worked great for us. 

Ultimately we'll do it however you want, but if it's an option this is my choice.

Please don't look at this as me complaining, because I'm absolutely not. Just a small suggestion to maybe make things move a little quicker.

Thanks again for taking the time to run this game.


-IG


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 23, 2014)

industrygothica said:


> JDT- I can't speak for everyone, but as for me... if there's an instance where you need a specific roll from me, such as the STR check you just called for Erevan's grapple, I'd be happy to have you make the roll for me in the interest of saving time. I ran a pbp game here for close to five years, and that's the way we did it and it worked great for us.
> 
> Ultimately we'll do it however you want, but if it's an option this is my choice.
> 
> ...




If you're happy for me to do this then I'm happy to go along with it; just don't go blaming me for the inevitable torrent of natural 1's I roll on your behalf . Always glad to receive advice, this is the first time I've ran a play by post.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> If you're happy for me to do this then I'm happy to go along with it; just don't go blaming me for the inevitable torrent of natural 1's I roll on your behalf . Always glad to receive advice, this is the first time I've ran a play by post.




Feel free to roll anything like that from me too, anything to speed up the game.

I always recommend for play by post purposes not being slavish to initiative.   But I do appreciate when DM's post init order every time they post.


----------



## Li Shenron (Sep 24, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> If you're happy for me to do this then I'm happy to go along with it; just don't go blaming me for the inevitable torrent of natural 1's I roll on your behalf . Always glad to receive advice, this is the first time I've ran a play by post.




Same here! Remember you can also use passive perception (or extend passive checks to other skills/abilities), but be sure you remember what are the implications of that.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 24, 2014)

Things are pretty stable for me right now so I'll be able to keep pace even if I roll myself.


----------



## dream66_ (Sep 24, 2014)

Wanted to say, As far as I found there isn't a delay action in 5e, just ready and action.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 24, 2014)

I interpreted Renestrae's 'delay' as 'I'll take an action against the weasel if Kerri's spell fails' or something to that effect.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2014)

I hadn't realized it, but it is correct that there is no "Delay" action. The correct term now is "Ready," which essentially does exactly what JDT said, and was my intent.

Here's the quote, if anyone's interested:


			
				Player's Basic Rules v 0.2 said:
			
		

> _*Ready*_
> Sometimes you want to get the jump on a foe or wait for a particular circumstance before you act. To do so, you can take the Ready action on your turn so that you can act later in the round using  our reaction.
> 
> First, you decide what perceivable circumstance will trigger your reaction. Then, you choose the action you will take in response to that trigger, or you choose to move up to your speed  n response to it. Examples include “If the cultist steps on the trapdoor, I’ll pull the lever that opens it,” and “If the goblin steps next to me, I move away.”
> ...




So I guess basically what I'm saying is that if the weasel isn't friendly when Kerri is done with it, it's dinner.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, the only caveat is that if the trigger condition occurs, it uses your reaction instead of your action (your action was used to ready your reaction, essentially).

Also, just for the record, I'm going to laugh like a maniac if the weasel has more hit points than Rolen, Kerri and Erevan, and the three of us go to sleep while the weasel stays awake.  LOL

*edit* - never mind.  Just realized that since Rolen and Erevan are both elves, we'd have been immune to the sleep anyway.


----------



## epicbob (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh snap...it really is an area effect. I'll have to read the fine print next time.

Although, I don't think everyone was within 20 feet of the weasel, though.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Sep 25, 2014)

Oops, I didn't spot this either. But we'll go with epicbob's idea, and say that the area of effect only catches the weasel and Rolen - who as an Elf, is immune. Kerri was close as well but we'll assume Robert targets the spell to not include her.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 11, 2014)

Quick question to everyone - are my posts getting too long and overly detailed for a play by post? I've mostly been waiting to hear actions from everyone then making a long post, often with different things happening to different players all at once.

Is this a good way to do things, or should I perhaps be joining in (perhaps after each player, or every couple of players) with more posts, but shorter ones?

Feedback for a first time play by post DM is welcomed!


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it depends on whether or not we are in combat.  Seems fine to me so far.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 11, 2014)

I like your posts. Detailed and engaging.  Keeps me interested.

That being said, there might be some things you could do to speed things up a little. For instance, you've got access to all of our characters.  You might consider going ahead and rolling initiative for us and including that in your post, rather than wait for each of us to roll ourselves and then turn around and wait again for each of us to act in turn. Saves a whole round of waiting. and we get to dive right into the action.

When I was DMing my pbp games, as a general rule, if a roll was at my request (initiative, skill check, saving throw, etc.) I went ahead and made it for you. If it was something my players wanted to do, then they supplied the roll with the request.

Sometimes I did away with the initiative all together.  First to post is the first to act; bad guys go last. That was a LOT easier to do with my 3e games than 4e, what with all the conditions and extra crap that 4e had to offer... and I would think that it'd be fairly easy in 5e as well, since a lot of that stuff has gone.

In general, anything you can do to speed up a game, the better off you are.  If you can call it a complaint (which it's not), then that would be my only one.  Everything else is top-notch as far as I'm concerned.

I hope at least some of that makes a little sense.


-IG


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 13, 2014)

[MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] - As a general rule, please feel free to make any and all initiative, saving throw, and required skill check rolls for me if it will help speed up the game.  When I'm rolling physical dice I prefer to roll them myself, but it doesn't matter so much with electronic die rolls.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 14, 2014)

I am ok too with the DM rolling in place of the PCs if you want.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 14, 2014)

[MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] - do you want us to post our actions in initiative order, or go ahead and post our intended actions when we can and let you sort them into initiative order?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone - I've noted down who is happy for me to take their rolls for them.

For combat, I would say either post in initiative order, or if you want to post early and 'buffer' an action until your turn arrives, that will work too - personal preference. If an action you've chosen obviously doesn't make sense (if you declare an attack on an enemy that gets killed by an ally before your turn) then of course you can change your mind. 

I'm assuming that sometimes it will be quicker for everyone to declare upfront, but other times people may well want to wait and see how the turns unfold. I'll be flexible. With a bit of common sense it shouldn't be too difficult to sort things out!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi all.

I imagine you all want to get into the actual adventure asap so I'll try to wrap up the prologue as soon as I can. Once you're done with the gnoll camp I can 'fast forward' time and pick things up again outside of Greenest if you would prefer? I'm just very aware that you've all signed up to play HotDQ and we've technically not even started it yet...!

My plan was to advance you to level 2 after the prologue as I think it's fairly well known that chapter 1 is a bit of a meatgrinder for newly minted characters. I'm hoping level 2 may allow for a bit more of an interesting (and survivable) time in Greenest.

I'm a little concerned that dream66 with Kerri the druid hasn't posted in quite a while... if there's no activity I will write Kerri out of the adventure for the time being but leave it ambiguous enough so that she can return in the future.

It's been great fun DMing for you all and hopefully will continue to be so.


----------



## epicbob (Oct 29, 2014)

At least it's not the entire group. That kind of happened to me in the Living ENWorld forums.

The time skip seems ok. Unless we would be missing out on something important.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm good with however you want to work it.. I'm not going anywhere.


-IG


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 30, 2014)

This is good.  The prologue gives us a reason to be travelling together and gets us to level 2, which is all it really needs to do.  Now that we're all together (and once we report back to town?), moving us forward to the approach to Greenest works for me.


----------



## mips42 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am liking the prologue as it gives me some RP time (which I like). Whatever, you're the GM.


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 6, 2014)

How do you want to handle hit points for level 2?  Roll?  Average?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 6, 2014)

How about the hybrid method, roll hit dice, but a roll under the average is counted as the average? Eg. d8 hit dice will always grant at least 4 hp?


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 6, 2014)

Works for me.  I'm taking a second level in Cleric, so leveling is pretty straightforward.

Hit points (level 2) (1d8.minroll(4)+1=9)

Well, that worked out well.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 7, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> How about the hybrid method, roll hit dice, but a roll under the average is counted as the average? Eg. d8 hit dice will always grant at least 4 hp?




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2014)

*Miri *updated to 2nd level.

HP: 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4711179/

[sblock]Name: Miri Dundragon
Race: Human, Tethyrian (female)
Class: Wizard 1
Background: Folk Hero
Alignment: Lawful Good
Size: medium
Speed: 30ft
Proficiency bonus: +2

Ability scores:
- Str 14 (+2)
- Dex 16 (+3)
- Con 13 (+1)
- Int 9 (-1)
- Wis 15 (+2)
- Cha 11 (+0)

Defenses:
- AC 13
- HP 12 (2d6 +2 Con)
- Hit dice; 1d6+1
- Saves Proficiencies: Intelligence (+1), Wisdom (+4)
- Initiative: +3
- Passive perception: 13

Traits: "When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way"; "I judge people by their actions, not their words"
Ideal: "Respect. People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect (Good)"
Bond: "You have a secret. You once were a gold dragon who served Bahamut. You were too proud and vain, to the point that Bahamut decided to teach you a lesson. You have been trapped in a weak, humanoid body, with your memories of your former life but a dim shadow. You remember only one thing with perfect clarity: Bahamut's command to go into the world and prove your devotion to the cause of good. If you prove worthy, on your death you will return to his side in your true form."
Flaw: "The people who knew me when I was young know my shameful secret, so I can never go home again"

Weapon Proficiencies: dagger, darts, sling, quarterstaff, light crossbow
Skills Proficiencies: Animal Handling (+4), Insight (+4), Medicine (+4), Survival (+4)
Tools Proficiencies: Vehicles (land), Weaver's Tools
Language Proficiencies: Common, Halfling

Background Feature: Rustic Hospitality
Defining Event: "I stole from a corrupt merchant to help the poor"

Class features: spellcasting, arcane recovery (1 slot), ritual casting
Spells prepared: 1
Slots per day: (1st level) 3
Spells DC: 9
Spells attack: +1
Arcane focus: crystal

Cantrips known: Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Poison Spray
Spells known: (1st level) Burning Hands, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Identify, Magic Missile, Shield, Sleep, Thunderwave
Rituals known: Identify
Arcane tradition: Evocation (Evocation Savant, Sculpt Spell)

Equipment:
- common clothes
- quarterstaff (attack +4, dmg 1d6+2, versatile 1d8+2)
- crystal (arcane focus)
- spellbook
- scholar's pack (backpack, book of lore, bottle of ink, ink pen, 10 parchment sheets, bag of sand, small knife)
- weaver's tools
- shovel
- iron pot
- belt pouch
- trinket (an old divination card bearing your likeness)
- 10gp

Current lifestyle: poor (2sp/day)

Description: 5' 6", 170lb, fair skin, brown straight long hair (usually braided), blue eyes.

History: 

Born in the countryside around Nashkel in the Sword Coast from unknown parents, Miri spent her childhood living in an orphanage operated with the support of the local temple of Helm. As a youngster, she was set to earn her living as a weaver's apprentice. Unfortunately her patron was an evil halfling man of malign greed, who not only ran his business ruthlessly, but was also a usurer, causing widespread suffering among families in debts. Despite her intentions on serving her master dutifully, Miri slowly realized his true nature, but founding it impossible to recur to the law, she began to secretly forge his accounts and pilfer from the shop's vault in order to repay back his victims. When the weaver discovered her, he publicly ashamed her and got her arrested; the local people couldn't challenge the law to help her, but managed her escape from the city prison. Unfortunately, she is still wanted in Nashkel and can never go back.

Miri knows she's not the brightest. But when she was still a little girl, a gypsy woman from a travelling caravan found an interest in her, and invited her for some small fortunetelling. When offered a deck of tarot cards to pick from, Miri drew "The Magician" card, only to found that the character depicted looked precisely like herself. Since that time, and despite everyone's opinion against, she's been stubbornly convinced she should become a wizard, and nothing ever made her desist. Her kind and gentle demeanors have earned them at different times her arcane crystal focus she carries as a pendant, her first spellbook, and the teaching of her few known spells, as gifts by a variety of individuals. She still carries that tarot card with her all the time.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll try to get to leveling soon. I'm having some difficulty keeping my eyes open long enough to do anything of that magnitude lately.


-IG


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 10, 2014)

I have limited access until tomorrow morning and can't pull up the dice roller, but Rolen intends to ask little Tim about his leg and perhaps heal it if he is able, so please don't move on until I have a chance to make a proper post.

Never mind - posted.  
 [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] - FYI - I'm not sure whether we're going to stay overnight in town or on the road, but in case we gloss over it I wanted to remind you that I think Rolen's next 'dream' is scheduled to hit during his meditation period this evening.  By now Rolen should have a pretty good idea when to expect it, so he will likely seek privacy to 'prepare' himself for it.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 12, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> [MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] - FYI - I'm not sure whether we're going to stay overnight in town or on the road, but in case we gloss over it I wanted to remind you that I think Rolen's next 'dream' is scheduled to hit during his meditation period this evening.  By now Rolen should have a pretty good idea when to expect it, so he will likely seek privacy to 'prepare' himself for it.




I was going to let everyone have a good night's rest at the inn before heading to Greenest the next day, and once everyone has levelled up. Do you want to roleplay the dream yourself (This could also go for Erevan who has the same background)?


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 12, 2014)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> I was going to let everyone have a good night's rest at the inn before heading to Greenest the next day, and once everyone has levelled up. Do you want to roleplay the dream yourself (This could also go for Erevan who has the same background)?




I wasn't sure whether you had any specific imagery you wanted to convey in the 'dream', so I wanted to give you the opportunity to do so if you did.  If not, I'm fine with roleplaying it myself.


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Nov 28, 2014)

Chapter 1 is here!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Dragon-Queen-Chapter-1&p=6453035#post6453035


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2014)

Trying to update Renestrae, but I'm having a bit of difficulty finding her original post. Is there a proper RG thread for this game, or are we just using the OOC thread?


-IG


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been a bit of a slacker, I know.  Thanks for the patience.  Anyway, here's Renestrae at level 2. Invisible Castle was down, so rather than rolling for HP I just took the minimum. Seems fair aftermaking you wait on me so long. 

[SBLOCK=Renestrae, Rogue2]
Name: Renestrae
Sex: Female
Race: Elf
Class/Level: Rogue 2
Alignment: NG
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 30
Init: +3
Senses: Darkvision 60 ft.
Passive Perception: 14
Languages: Common, Elvish, Dwarvish, Thieves' cant

DEFENSE
AC: 14(Armor)
HP: 14(2d8 +2)
Saves: Dex, Int
Special:Advantage on saves vs. being charmed; cannot be put to sleep by magic

OFFENSE
Melee: Shortsword +5; 1d6+3 Piercing
Ranged: Shortbow +5; 1d6+3 (80/320) Piercing
Special: Dagger +5; 1d4+3 (thrown, range 20/60)

STATS
Str 10 (+0); Dex 17 (+3); Con 12 (+1); Int 14 (+2); Wis 14 (+2); Cha 8 (-1)

RACIAL FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES: Elf
Darkvision: 60 feet
Keen Senses: Proficiency in Perception skill
Fey Ancestry: Advantage on saves vs. charmed; can't be put to sleep by magic
Trance: Meditate for 4 hours counts as an extended rest
Subrace: High Elf
Elf Weapon Training: Proficiency with longsword, shortsword, longbow, and shortbow
Cantrip: True Strike


BACKGROUND FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES: Urchin
Skill Proficiencies: Sleight of Hand, Stealth
Tool Proficiencies: Disguise kit, thieve's tools
Equipment:Small knife, map of Silverymoon

Feature: City Secrets: You know the secret patterns and flow to cities and can find passages through the urban sprawl that others would miss. When you are not in combat, you (and companions you lead) can travel between any two locations in the city twice as fast as your speed would normally allow.

Traits: I hide scraps of food and trinkets away in my pockets. I eat like a pig and have bad manners.
Ideal: All people, rich or poor, deserve respect.
Bond:Leosin Erlanthar, a wandering monk, once saved your life. He's sent urgent word for you to meet him in a small town called Greenest. Looks like it's time to pay off that debt.
Flaw: If I am outnumbered, I will run from a fight.

CLASS FEATURES & PROFICIENCIES
Proficiencies: Light armor, simple weapons, hand crossbows, longswords, rapiers, shortswords, thieve's tools.
Saving Throws: Dex, Int

Features:
Expertise: Proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check that uses Perception or thieve's tools
Sneak Attack (+1d6): Once per turn, deal extra damage to one creature I hit with an attack if I have advantage on the attack roll, or if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, not incapacitated, and I don't have disadvantage on the attack roll.
Thieves' Cant: A secret mix of dialect, jargon, and code that allows me to hide messages in seemingly normal conversation. I understand a set of secret signs and symbols used to convey short, simple messages.
Cunning Action: I can take a bonus action on each turn in combat to use the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.

SKILLS (Proficient in bold)
*+5 (dex) Acrobatics (Class: Rogue)*
+2 (wis) Animal Handling
+2 (int) Arcana
*+1 (str) Athletics (Class: Rogue)*
-1 (cha) Deception
+2 (int) History
*+4 (wis) Insight (Class: Rogue)*
-1 (cha) Intimidation
*+4 (int) Investigation (Class: Rogue)*
+2 (wis) Medicine
+2 (int) Nature
*+6 (wis) Perception (Racial: Keen Senses + Class: Expertise)*
-1 (cha) Performance
-1 (cha) Persuasion
+2 (int) Religion
*+5 (dex) Sleight of Hand (Background: Urchin)*
*+5 (dex) Stealth (Background: Urchin)*
+2 (wis) Survival

COMBAT GEAR
Leather armor
Shortsword
Shortbow
Dagger (x2)
Arrows (x20)

OTHER GEAR
Thieves' tools
Disguise kit
Backpack
Bedroll
Mess kit
Tinderbox
Torch (x10)
Rations (x10 days)
Waterskin
50 ft. hemp rope

MONEY
10gp

PHYSICAL APPEARANCE
Renestrae is 102 years old. She is 5"1', and weights about 103 pounds. She has pale skin and dark brown hair. Her eyes are yellow-green with golden flecks.

CHARACTER HISTORY
She chose Renestrae because that’s what they called her. Not the other elves of Silverymoon, but the urchins and castaways in the streets below. She was drawn to them for some reason, and despite her comfortable life among the elves, she chose to spend most of her time living among them.  They taught her their ways; how to beg, how to steal, how to run, and how to hide. But mostly they taught her how to live, for despite their impoverishment they had a way of enjoying life that others seemed only to take for granted.

She almost felt out of place among her own family at the celebration of her naming. She was an adult by rights now, and it was her right to choose her adult name. And as an adult, she vowed that all of Silverymoon would know Renestrae as the Champion of the Forsaken. And just as she began to get lost in the thought, Ayan arrived.

“Cal… Renestrae,” he corrected. “A rider has delivered a message for you. He says it’s urgent.”  She took the letter, and noted that it was indeed addressed to “Renestrae.”

A half-elven monk named Leosin Erlanthar had saved her from the city watch nearly fifty years ago. She’d been caught by merchants stealing food and clothes, and rather than turn her over to the city watch they were preparing to mete out their own punishment. Leosin stepped in, somehow aware of the situation, and offered coin enough to cover the stolen goods, and a little more to procure the merchants’ silence on the matter.  Renestrae swore she’d repay him.

Leosin’s summons was brief and undetailed. “Your assistance is needed. Please meet me in the town of Greenest. Make haste, for time is of great import.”

The forsaken could take care of themselves for a while longer, she decided. She had a debt to repay.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Dave (Jan 27, 2015)

I apologize to everyone for my long absence.  For personal reasons I find it necessary to drop out of all of my games indefinitely.  Sorry for the inconvenience, all.  It has been fun.


----------



## mips42 (Jan 27, 2015)

hopefully all is at least reasonably well. Good luck.


----------



## Li Shenron (Feb 20, 2015)

[MENTION=6749529]Jimmy Disco T[/MENTION] > I will abroad for one week, so feel free to take over Miri Dundragon and roll for her. You can assume she'll be staying on the defensive, not taking any initiative of her own, just follow the party and fight alongside it (either using some cantrip or just fight with the quarterstaff).


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all.

Regarding the combat in the marketplace that's now underway - We have six PCs on one side, two with successful Stealth checks. On the other side, cultists and kobolds.

My first assumption was a surprise round for the two stealthy PCs but actually having read the 5ed Basic Rules I don't think surprise rounds are a thing any more?



> Any character or monster that doesn’t notice a threat is surprised at the start of the encounter. If you’re surprised, you can’t move or take an action on your first turn of the combat, and you can’t take a reaction until that turn ends. A member of a group can be surprised even if the other members aren’t.




So I've assumed that the cultists aren't surprised by the party_ as a whole _(especially as Erevan opened the combat without a Stealth check) and so won't count as surprised. But this feels a bit wonky to me. 

Have I got this right?


----------



## mips42 (Apr 30, 2015)

The bit that you've quoted is describing a surprise round without using those specific words. You can: A) rule that the cultists were not surprised due to Erevan not using stealth and continue combat with standard initiative; B ) Rule that the cultists WERE surprised and give the pc's their one extra round accordingly, or C) Rule that, while not technically surprised, the cultists weren't expecting the attack and therefore go last in initiative.
 If it were my game (and it's not) I would likely choose B or C.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 30, 2015)

mips42 said:


> The bit that you've quoted is describing a surprise round without using those specific words. You can: A) rule that the cultists were not surprised due to Erevan not using stealth and continue combat with standard initiative; B ) Rule that the cultists WERE surprised and give the pc's their one extra round accordingly, or C) Rule that, while not technically surprised, the cultists weren't expecting the attack and therefore go last in initiative.
> If it were my game (and it's not) I would likely choose B or C.



That.   

-IG


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (May 2, 2015)

To avoid confusing myself further I'll default to normal initiative for the current combat but will take your advice on board for future surprise rounds.

Thanks for the feedback though, always handy when you're learning a new ruleset.


----------



## pro100 (May 22, 2015)

Hi,

that's my sheet by the way:
http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=200633


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi all

Unfortunately I'm going to have to take my leave of all play by post activities for the moment; a lot of things are going on in my life at the moment, not least the ongoing purchase of a first home, along with the fun of moving house and decorating/renovating said house (and making arrangements for some furry friends to move in!), as well as an imminent week away in the countryside with little or no wi-fi and PC access.

It's been fun though, thanks everyone!


----------



## mips42 (Jun 9, 2015)

Does that mean what I think it means?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 13, 2015)

(a month's silence leads me to conclude...) yes, it does. *sigh*.


----------

